# growing hairgrass emmersed



## fourmations (8 Aug 2009)

hi all

i have had no luck with hairgrass in my tank
it grows incredibly slow and seems to be  a hair algae magnet

i love the stuff and dont want to give up entirely
could i essentially grow a large carpet emmersed?

im not in any hurry, could i use the few healthy bits in my tank
to try and get it to spread emmersed

thanks

4


----------



## fourmations (10 Aug 2009)

hi all

thought i might have got a response on this one

i have done some reading but what i have found
is guys from america talking about it

i assume their better weather gives them a head start

rgds

4


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Aug 2009)

I can see no problem with you doing it. Providing you give them everything they need then there is no reason for you to struggle. TGM grow it emmersed and it looks awesome! What is your intended setup?


----------



## fourmations (10 Aug 2009)

thanks dan

i have a 3' tank with 90% cuba carpeting
but would much rather hairgrass

i planted a good bit when i started
but lost lots to chronic algae at the start

in an ideal world i would like to eventually
replace the cuba with hairgrass

i have had the same chronically slow growth rates
that a lot of people seem to experience with hairgrass
and it has not spread well at all

rgds

4


----------



## JamesM (10 Aug 2009)

Have you trimmed the grass at all? What species is it?


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Aug 2009)

I am growing Eleocharis parvula emersed at the moment. I don`t think it likes it when the blades are stuck together with moisture but, other than that, it shouldn`t be a problem.

Dave.


----------



## SO19Firearms (11 Aug 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I don`t think it likes it when the blades are stuck together with moisture but, other than that, it shouldn`t be a problem.
> 
> Dave.



Definitely. I use an old comb to separate them every so often.


----------



## greenaquascape (5 Dec 2011)

hi every one..im new here..
my name kimkim,live in indonesia,bandung city,west java
my english is not good..so apologize if i type it wrong or something u do not understand,,hehe

here is my emersed hg and other aquatic plant...
all plant use organic potting soil diy with my recipe..hehe
direct sunlight.no roof or something else..
so when its rainy..it came down to wet my plants

morning spray with water 
after dark and no sunlight any more i spray again mix 10 litr water with my diy liquid fertilizer 15 ml..

heres the picture..messy...hehe

1.glosso







2.hg eleocharis accicularis




3.mix.. hygro diformis,rosanervig,cuba,hg,ludwigia ,gloso ,stargrass 




4.mix hygro polysperma,rosanervig,star grass,cerathoperis




5.balsamica sama hydrocotile verticilata..




6.hydrocotile tripartita:




7.rotala green:




8.angustifolia:




9.hc cuba:




corner side in the garden...








tq ...


----------



## schruz (1 Jan 2012)

WOW! I cant believe noone has actually replied to this yet! Amazing stuff Kimkim!

Lucky you... living in a tropical climate where these plants live so well.

Great job!


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jan 2012)

schruz said:
			
		

> WOW! I cant believe noone has actually replied to this yet! Amazing stuff Kimkim!
> 
> Lucky you... living in a tropical climate where these plants live so well.
> 
> Great job!



It is amazing he?! 

I cant wait to go to a hot country and grow plants outside.


___________________________


----------



## greenaquascape (3 Jan 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> schruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 tq for your compliment..just messy garden...hehe
heres the update still messy of course..hehe

hg parvula




hc cuba




all hg inside




hg and cuba




  tq


----------

